# اختبر معلوماتك مع أسألة الإمتحان الفصلي لمادة جيولوجية الخامات / جامعة الملك سعود



## طارق البخاري (15 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

شروط الإمتحان في هذا المشاركة :

1- كل شئ مسموح به ما عدا مواقع البحث مثل "الأستاذ" جوجل وإخوته
2- لا يسمح بالإستعانة بأستاذنا يحيى الشنقيطي
3- درجة النجاح المسموح بها 10/10

على بركة الله :

*الامتحان الفصلي (14/3/1427هـ)*

​*1**) أعلى الفلزات تركيزاً في القشرة الارضية هو:*
*ا- الاكسجين ب- السليكون ج- الحديد د- الكالسيوم هـ- الالومنيوم*

*2) من اهم المعادن الحاوية على الزنك:*
*ا- ماجنيتايت ب- سفاليرايت ج- كرومايت د- كالكوبايرايت هـ- جالينا*

*3) التمعدن من النوع البورفيري في الصخور الجرانيتية هو المصدر الاهم لعنصر الـ:*
*ا- المنجنيز ب- الرصاص ج- التيتانيوم د- النحاس هـ- الكروميوم*

*4) تمعدن الكبريتيد الكتلي هو مصدر رئيسي لـ:*
*ا- الزنك ب- القصدير ج- التنجستن د- الموليبدينوم هـ- الالومنيوم*

*5) الحد الاعلى التقريبي لدرجة حرارة المحاليل الحرمائية في القشرة الارضية هو:*
*ا- 500°م ب- 1000°م ج- 1200°م د- 50°م هـ- 150°م*

*6) البوكسايت هو الخام الرئيسي لـ:*
*ا- البورون ب- البيروكسين ج- الفضة د- الالومنيوم هـ- الكوبالت*

*7) عمليات الاثراء السطحي تؤثر بشكل كبير على الرواسب الـغنية بمعادن:*
*ا- الاكاسيد ب- الكبريتيدات ج- الكربونات د- الفوسفات هـ- السليكات*

*8) تمعدن الكبريتيد الكتلي من نوع قبرص يكون مصاحباً لصخور:*
*ا- الاوفيولايت ب- الجرانيت ج- الديورايت د- البريشيا هـ- الشست*

*9) أقل رتبة لخام النحاس يمكن استخراجها بشكل اقتصادي هي تقريباً:*
*ا- 95% ب- 70% ج- 30% د- 15% هـ- 1%*

*10) من أهم رواسب الحديد في الدرع العربي:*
*ا- مهد الذهب ب- الامار ج- وادي الصواوين د- جبل صايد هـ- الزبيرة*


*
*


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (15 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل 
ولكن حتي لو تم البحث عن الإجابات 
فهو مفيد 
عموما جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايليا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

